# Good B&B in york



## 1927 (Sep 28, 2008)

Me and Mrs27 want to have a weekend away without little27 and were thinking of York. Has to be somewhere in that area as we are dropping little one to grandma for weekend in Doncaster. Accomodation is very expensive, would be cheaper to go to Paris!!

So can any of you point me in direction of somewhere reasdonable.
Looking at two nights 31/10 anmd 1/11. Thanks


----------



## Northern Uproar (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.iknow-yorkshire.co.uk/north_yorkshire/york_uk/all_prices/guest_houses/all_specialities/

All the B&B's are much of a muchness and tend to be very traditional/chintzy but thats York for ya


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 29, 2008)

i've stayed at the Burton Villa (http://www.burtonvilla.co.uk/) and although it wasn't the fanciest place (although very clean and tidy) the couple who owned the place were some of the nicest people i've ever met. they even drove us to the train station in the morning cos we were lazy and woke up a bit too late.

i'd highly recommend the place, and its only about 5 mins from the centre.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2008)

Decided York just wasnt worth the money, so we gonna do a day trip there adn have booked two nights in Park Hotel in Sheffield. Only £100 for the weekend!!


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Sep 30, 2008)

You beat me to remembering this one, but just in case anyone else comes here looking for a B&B in York:

http://pinfoldcottage.yorkwebsites.co.uk/

Clean, reasonable price, nice rooms, breakfast as late as you want it, owners really friendly and it's on a bus route.


----------

